# Hey, anyone want to rp? (I'm new to this.)



## Multimuse_basement (Oct 16, 2016)

I know we can't have rps on the board specifically but I'll give you some contact links.
A person that likes stuff | Facebook
The things I'm interested to rp are vore, fatfur, stuffing, and cuddling.
The types of vore are soft, oral, digestion, willing, unwilling, same size, F/M, F/F, and multiple prey.
No underage characters.
Also I'll try my best to respond with detailed responses. But I do have school and other things that I'll be working on.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

Multimuse_basement said:


> fatfur, stuffing, and cuddling


Weight-gain, too ?
Cuz if yes, I'm totally digging in piles of fried chickens, pizzas and burgers with ya !


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Oct 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Weight-gain, too ?
> Cuz if yes, I'm totally digging in piles of fried chickens, pizzas and burgers with ya !


Yeah we can do that as well.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Oct 18, 2016)

I was excited until I got to the part that said no underage characters.


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Oct 18, 2016)

Ryan the Rockruff said:


> I was excited until I got to the part that said no underage characters.


I mean when you're older then you can but until now, stay in school. *Pats your head*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 18, 2016)

Multimuse_basement said:


> I know we can't have rps on the board specifically but I'll give you some contact links.
> A person that likes stuff | Facebook
> The things I'm interested to rp are vore, fatfur, stuffing, and cuddling.
> The types of vore are soft, oral, digestion, willing, unwilling, same size, F/M, F/F, and multiple prey.
> ...


What do you mean underage? And sure, I'll rp with you.


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Oct 18, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> What do you mean underage? And sure, I'll rp with you.


Underage as in below 18. I wont rp with anyone under 18. I dont want my characters eating underage people.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 18, 2016)

What about under age people eating your character?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 18, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> What about under age people eating your character?



This question concerns me in many, many ways


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Oct 19, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> What about under age people eating your character?


no underage characters period. There isn't any exceptions. Sorry but if you want to rp then you need to be over 18 AND your character has to be over 18.


----------

